# from the movie The Wall



## Michael. (Aug 19, 2013)

.


Remember another brick in the wall


http://tinyurl.com/mpsfldc

.​


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2013)

Remember it very well .... Pink Floyd  got attention in the US with that,  and it went to No. 1 on the music charts.. 
  My two oldest kids were just turning into teenagers at the time.


----------

